# Desktop Customization



## Severance (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone else customize there desktop around here? I run windows seven and wanted something a little different. 







Ignore my name and facebook feed they will haunt your dreams.


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup, I'm with you, here is my desktop. I only have on my desktop/dock, what I use, so its not the most tech desktop, but here it is:


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 17, 2011)

I have Win 7 and didnt know you could customize it like this! I need to play around with it.


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

Ya, I did that pretty soon after building my computer. Be careful though, as you might mess up your registery and have to reinstall windows 7(Like me), lession learned, but luckily, I had only just installed windows anyway so not a big deal. 

I use a Nexus - its a custom dock program, and also Rainmeter, which has hugh customization options.

Also if you would like I can give you the info/links I accumulated while customizing mine.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 17, 2011)

x360rampagex said:


> Ya, I did that pretty soon after building my computer. Be careful though, as you might mess up your registery and have to reinstall windows 7(Like me), lession learned, but luckily, I had only just installed windows anyway so not a big deal.
> 
> I use a Nexus - its a custom dock program, and also Rainmeter, which has hugh customization options.
> 
> Also if you would like I can give you the info/links I accumulated while customizing mine.




I would appreciate it! Ive had 7 since it came out, and just never thought to customize it any. Until now that is!


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

OK, I will search my files:

So far I have found Log-on editer:

Just run the program, then click browse then navigate to the folder you just unzipped and go into the "Logons" folder, you can choose any of these for your startup/log-on background. You can also change a few other things.

Here is the link: logon editor.7z

I will upload more as I find them.


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is another one, this allows you to change the windows start orb/button, it also includes a few orbs/buttons I downloaded.

Just run the program, click the orb and browse to the folder you just unzipped then go to the folder "Orb" then select the one you want.

Here is the zip:W7SBC.zip


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 17, 2011)

If you wish to change your theme to a custom one, then it does get a bit complicated, but I can guide you through it and upload the programs needed and a collection of themes I have downloaded. Let me know.


----------



## Severance (Oct 18, 2011)

I just rainmeter and object dock personally.

This will help you /wg/ - Wallpapers/General


----------



## nothingleft09 (Oct 18, 2011)

Rampage, that is an awesome background. Where did you get that? I'd like to set mine up similar to yours. Can ya help?


----------



## klutvott (Oct 18, 2011)

Coder for Life - Project - Windows 7 Boot Updater

Windows 7 boot animation updater. Lets you change the animation and text. I have used it myself and it works perfectly. It also makes a backup of all previous animations. This way you can easily go back to the standard boot animation if you want.


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 18, 2011)

nothingleft09 - Ya, I have a custom theme, start orb, rainmeter and dock with custom icons.

I have already posted a link to the start orb changer. To change the theme you need to patch windows 7, to do this download and run this program: UniversalThemePatcher_20090409.zip

Then run the UniversalThemePatcher-x64 or UniversalThemePatcher-x86 depending on what system your running(64bit or 32bit). Then follow the on-screen instructions, once the patch is complete, you will be asked to restart your system, do so.

THEN - Once this is done, you will be able to use custom themes, but you still need to download themes and place them in the correct folder.

I have downloaded a few themes and they are at this link: Themes.zip

Once downloaded simply unzip and move the contents of the folder to_ C:\Windows\Resources\Themes

Then simply right-click your desktop and select "personalize" then scroll down to "installed themes" and select the one you like.
_


----------



## ry_z (Oct 19, 2011)

This was a few years ago, on WinXP. Emerge Desktop, Samurize, etc.






I don't use any of that stuff anymore, though I got used to not having any desktop icons, and I've stuck with it after the switch to Win7.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 19, 2011)

My old computer had heaps of rainmeter stuff and all the mods and stuff to rocketdock.. When I changed computer I never bothered to re-do it all, but I've also stuck to the No Items on desktop and just mount everything I use to the Taskbar.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 19, 2011)

I use no icons on desktop too. I got a Rocket Dock and quite a few pinned items on the task bar. I'll take a screen shot tonight  Nothing too fancy tho.


----------



## Lukifer (Oct 19, 2011)

I've always liked the clean look. I might try pinning all my icons to my task bar and getting rid of all the bull shit icons I don't use. I'll take a before and after tonight.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 21, 2011)

I decided to download rainmeter and rocketdock again and have a play around, this is pretty close as I could get to my old setup, minus the wallpaper, and this ones much better anyways.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 9, 2011)

My new desktop:


----------



## Lukifer (Dec 9, 2011)

^ That is friggin sick!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 11, 2011)

x360rampagex said:


> My new desktop:



Do want. Too scared to mess with shit though...


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 11, 2011)

Now I know when Mass Effect 3 gets released! 
I'll also do a before and after when I get home from work.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 12, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Now I know when Mass Effect 3 gets released!
> I'll also do a before and after when I get home from work.



lol, yup marked that down to remember. Thats UK though, US is a few day before me thinks.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 14, 2011)

This.

This is.

This is beautiful.

It looks so fucking mature, my god. I'm not the best with computers, but I'm going to do this. If I fail, and lose everything, I'm blaming all of you for tempting me.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 14, 2011)

All I've managed to do is create an ugly mess.

This is wack.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 14, 2011)

I just remembered to try this. So far, I have Rainmeter installed. Now I'm trying to figure out how to customize it.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 20, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I just remembered to try this. So far, I have Rainmeter installed. Now I'm trying to figure out how to customize it.



Yeah, it takes a bit of fiddling, but once you get use to it you will be able to customize to your hearts desire. 

I use deviant art for my rainmeter downloads etc. 
You can find what I used here: X3 My New Desktop Ft Secret-Technology by ~x360rampagex on deviantART

If you wish.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 20, 2011)

can I just download a "preset" for this program?


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> can I just download a "preset" for this program?



Well, sort of. You have the main station, and then you have accessories to that station. I use "Enigma" as my main station, but you will want to customize it to get any use out of it. 

If you would like I can make a video to help you. Just let me know what you need help with.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 20, 2011)

How are these desktop/theme's on the computer resource wise? Big drain, small drain, no drain?


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 20, 2011)

GazPots said:


> How are these desktop/theme's on the computer resource wise? Big drain, small drain, no drain?



I would only recommend having an extensive rainmeter if you have a high end PC. I have a quad-core 3.2hz, 8gb ram, system and it runs it fine. But my idle use is about 2gb, but processor barely anything. so I would say have at least 4gb ram, on a 64-bit system.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 20, 2011)

Running a quad core with 64 bit and 4 gb of ram anyway. 


Might give it a bash.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2011)

x360rampagex said:


> If you would like I can make a video to help you. Just let me know what you need help with.



Well, the only thing preventing me to do anything related is being afraid to fuck everything up and having to re-format


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 22, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Well, the only thing preventing me to do anything related is being afraid to fuck everything up and having to re-format



If you have a fresh back-up and the windows CD you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think you can really fuck things up. You edit it all inside the program, and if you don't like it you can restore to default, uninstall it or just quit the program. You're not playing around with your computers setting at all.. If you want just set up restore point before you start and you're all good to go


----------



## Severance (Dec 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Well, the only thing preventing me to do anything related is being afraid to fuck everything up and having to re-format



Rainmeter wont do any of that shit to your computer. It's basically just a program that runs little windows on your screen.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 24, 2011)

In that case...Ok then hahahah


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2012)

LeBump!

I've been playing around with Rainmeter a bit. I've gone for the classy approach. This is what I've got:


----------



## Bungle (Feb 3, 2012)

In before macfag 

Using geektool for the time/date scripts, candybar for the custom dock and bowtie for the itunes band/song display down the corner there.


----------

